# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  La prueba del yodo.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, he estado realizando esta prueba del yodo y la patata donde me he ayudado del microscopio para ver los gránulos de almidón.





La reacción es el cambio de color del yodo con la patata, esta prueba se emplea para detectar la presencia de almidón en alimentos.

Como se puede ver en el papel el yodo tiene un color anaranjado claro y la patata azul oscuro.

Seguirá....

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (06-nov-2016),F. Lázaro (06-nov-2016),HUESITO (07-nov-2016),Jonasino (07-nov-2016),Los terrines (09-nov-2016),sergi1907 (09-nov-2016),willi (08-nov-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Curioso. Nunca te irás a la cama sin aprender algo nuevo...

----------

frfmfrfm (07-nov-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, subo esta foto para que podáis haceros la idea de como se veía la patata con el estereoscopio, por el ocular se ve mejor desde luego porque los brillos del jugo y el yodo daba unos reflejos muy grande para la fotografía.
 Los gránulos azules son el almidón.



Seguirá y no os lo perdáis merecerá la pena  :Smile: 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (08-nov-2016),Jonasino (07-nov-2016),Los terrines (09-nov-2016),willi (08-nov-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo las fotos últimas de este tema, siempre se ha dicho que estudia más un necesitado que un abogado y en este caso fue lo que me ocurrió, como no podía ofreceros unas imágenes de lo que yo estaba viendo se me ocurrió raspar la superficie de la patata con un bisturí para recoger el jugo y pasarlo en forma liquida al micro biológico.







Seguirá....

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (17-nov-2016),HUESITO (10-nov-2016),Jonasino (10-nov-2016),Los terrines (09-nov-2016),perdiguera (10-nov-2016),sergi1907 (09-nov-2016),titobcn (10-nov-2016),willi (15-nov-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros voy acabar el tema, habréis pensado que tiene que ver esto con el agua ?  voy a explicarlo un poco a groso modo y el que quiera indagar ahí hay tema. Bueno todo viene de la reducción de las ppm de la acrilamida en la floculación de los tratamientos de aguas y la utilización de almidón de patatas para dicha floculación como reactivo.
Ver el almidón de la patata como lo hemos visto es un gran privilegio para todos los que nos gusta estos temas.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (12-nov-2016),Jonasino (11-nov-2016),Los terrines (11-nov-2016),pietro (11-nov-2016),willi (15-nov-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Lo que estoy aprendiendo gracias a ti en un campo nuevo e inesperado del que no tenia ni puñetera idea. Gracias

----------

frfmfrfm (11-nov-2016)

----------

